# Fork Straightening Help on 1945 Columbia



## Bozman (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a friend that just bought a 1945 Women's Columbia Balloon Tire Bike with great original paint that has a bent front fork. Any tricks of the trade to help me rebend this fork without screwing up the paint? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kz1000 (Feb 19, 2012)

Where are you from, I've got a special tool for straightening forks


----------



## Bozman (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm in Virginia and the Bike is up in Pennsylvania.


----------



## serg (Feb 20, 2012)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?14173-Anyone-Ever-quot-Rebend-quot-A-Bent-Front-Fork-....&highlight=bent+fork


----------

